# Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?



## CityCobra (2. Juni 2012)

Da unsere Terrasse in Kürze überdacht wird, bin ich auf der Suche nach hochwertigen Gartenmöbel.
Ich bin zwar noch nicht ganz sicher welche Art es werden wird, aber zur Zeit tendiere ich zu Polyrattan Gartenmöbel in möglichst guter Qualität.
Bei meinen Recherchen im Netz bin ich bei diesen beiden Anbietern hängen geblieben:

Gartenmoebel.de

Artelia.de

Ich überlege noch ob sich ein Besuch bei Obelink in den Niederlanden lohnt, ich weiß nicht wie groß dort die Auswahl ist, und was die Qualität betrifft.
Bei den oben genannten Onlineshops ist das Problem das diese keinen Showroom haben, und man sich die Möbel nicht live ansehen und Probe sitzen kann. 
Man hat allerdings die Möglichkeit sich Materialmuster schicken zu lassen.
Zumindest die Bewertungen und Empfehlungen die ich im Internet gefunden habe lesen sich positiv.
Zur Not könnte man bei einer Online-Bestellung bei Nichtgefallen von seinem Rückgaberecht gebrauch machen, aber das ist so eine Sache bei Möbel.

Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel, für welche Art habt Ihr Euch entschieden (Teak, Bambus, Alu, Material-Mix, Polyrattan), und hat hier Jemand schon bei den genannten Anbietern bestellt und kann was zu diesen Shops/Direktvertrieb sagen zum Thema Qualität und Preise?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Nori (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Ich hab bei einem Großhändler in Oberfranken, der auch nach seinen Angaben die Möbelhäuser mit dem "roten Stuhl" beliefert, eine Sitzgruppe aus Alu/Textilmix von Hartmann gekauft (Ausstellungsstücke). Nach meinem Dafürhalten ein Schnäppchen - 6 verstellbare Hochlehner und ein Tisch (1,80x0,90) mit 6 Polsterauflagen  inkl. Anlieferung für 500,- € - der Listenpreis des Tisches allein war dabei schon 500,- €..
Ich hab mich vorher nat. auch Online umgesehen - hätte ich dieses Angebot Vor-Ort nicht bekommen hätte ich keine Bedenken gehabt bei Obelink zu bestellen - deren Preise sind auch sehr gut (die Marken die hier angeboten werden, kann man überall Probesitzen - da muss man nicht extra dorthin fahren)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Ich habe bei Thomas Phillips eine Bankirai-Gruppe bestellt. Ein Ausziehtisch mit 6 Lehnstühlen und dann ein runden Eukalypthus Tisch mit 4 Lehnstühlen.

Ähnlich diesem nur Querlatten auf den Stühlen, glaube so und die 500€


----------



## r.ziebert (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

danke schon mal für die tipps, wird für mich demnächst auch interessant, aber erst wir der  wintergarten gebaut (dafür wurde mir diese seite hier empfohlen) und dann wird der richtige garten in schuss gebracht, so dass man auch dort schön sitzen kann.


----------



## CityCobra (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt was Passendes gefunden, kann mich aber bezüglich der Farbe nicht entscheiden...
 
 
 
Quelle: Artelia.de

Bild 1 u. 2 zeigen den Farbton Natur, Bild 3 die Farbe Braun.
Selbst meine Frau ist sich nicht sicher welche Farbe wir wählen sollen.
Ich habe nun erstmal Farbmuster des Materials angefordert, diese sollten bis Ende der Woche mit der Post eintreffen.
Nur mal aus Interesse, für welche Farbe würdet Ihr Euch entscheiden und warum?


----------



## katja (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

ich würde braun bevorzugen, da gefällt mir die kissen-möbel-kombination einfach besser 

und es wirkt edler, meiner meinung nach


----------



## Nori (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Damit es dir nicht soo leicht fällt - mir gefällt die erste Farbe besser - kann nicht so leicht ausbleichen, und vor allem DIESE Farbe gibts nicht von Aldi und im Baumarkt!

Gruß Nori


----------



## CityCobra (6. Juni 2012)

katja schrieb:


> ich würde braun bevorzugen, da gefällt mir die kissen-möbel-kombination einfach besser
> und es wirkt edler, meiner meinung nach


Meine Frau sagt braun würde edler wirken, der Farbton natur dafür "freundlicher".
Uns geht es auch darum welche Farbe besser mit unserem Garten harmoniert.
Der hellere Farbton würde z.B. recht gut zu den Moonlights passen die am Teichrand stehen.


----------



## katja (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

bei natur gefällt mir die farbe der kissen so gar nicht 

@nori: na *diese* farbe, die noch so changiert, findest du aber nicht bei aldi oder nem baumarkt, diese standarddinger sind doch durchgängig braun und deutlich dunkler


----------



## CityCobra (6. Juni 2012)

katja schrieb:


> bei natur gefällt mir die farbe der kissen so gar nicht


Ich könnte ja mal anfragen ob auch eine andere Kissenfarbe möglich wäre.
Welche Farbe würde denn Deiner Meinung nach besser zu der hellen Garnitur passen?
Ein Stoffmuster hatte ich ebenfalls mitbestellt, mal abwarten wie es in natura wirkt...


----------



## katja (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

dieser dunkle ton bei natur, wenn es in der farbe kissen gäbe, das stell ich mir auch sehr edel vor 

vor allem wäre es nicht so empfindlich, wie die hellen bei braun


----------



## CityCobra (6. Juni 2012)

katja schrieb:


> dieser dunkle ton bei natur, wenn es in der farbe kissen gäbe, das stell ich mir auch sehr edel vor
> vor allem wäre es nicht so empfindlich, wie die hellen bei braun


Laut Artikelbeschreibung gibt es für die Garnituren nur die Polster in cremefarben zur Auswahl.
Ich habe die Info erhalten das die Bezüge imprägniert sind, und sind mit einem Reissverschluss versehen, so das man sie in der Waschmaschine reinigen kann.
Allerdings muss man dann die Imprägnierung nach einer Weile wiederholen.
Sollte ich mich für eine Farbe entscheiden, werde ich noch passende Schutzbezüge mit bestellen.
Diese werde ich aber hauptsächlich für den Winter benötigen.
Die Polster kommen dann ins Haus, allein schon aus Schutz vor Stockflecken etc.


----------



## mandy (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Also ich finde dunkle Farben die bessere Wahl, da alles helle bei mir immer zu schnell dreckig wurde und ich es immer schade finde, wenn jeder aufpassen muss, dass nichts dreckig wird. Besonders wenn die Kids mal wieder ihren Unfug treiben.
Wir haben eine Sitzgruppe mit Sitzpolster in anthrazit, schau mal hier. Diese sind seit letztem Jahr bei uns im Einsatz und sehen noch wirklich top aus. Also anthrazit / grau ist aus meiner Sicht immer die beste Option.
Außer wenn die Polster wie beschrieben gut impregniert sind, dann sollte es auch mit cremefarben unproblematisch sein. Nach dem Waschen muss man die Impregnierung halt dann immer wieder erneuern.


----------



## CityCobra (9. Juni 2012)

Wir hatten bereits gestern die angeforderten Materialproben in der Post.
Obwohl wir jetzt einen besseren Eindruck haben zur Optik und Qualität, fällt uns die Wahl trotzdem nicht leicht für welche der beiden zur Auswahl stehenden Farben wir uns entscheiden sollen.


----------



## katja (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

na zu eurem holzdeck passt das graue ja eindeutig besser


----------



## CityCobra (9. Juni 2012)

katja schrieb:


> na zu eurem holzdeck passt das graue ja eindeutig besser


Wenn die uns keinen anderen Bezugsstoff anbieten können, wird es wohl nichts mit einer Bestellung.
Der Musterstoff ist uns zu hell, wir würden eine dunklere Farbe bevorzugen.
Es darf auch etwas in Richtung Terrakotta, Creme etc. gehen.
Ich werde mich nochmal mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung setzen...


----------



## Deumele (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> .......
> Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel, für welche Art habt Ihr Euch entschieden (Teak, Bambus, Alu, Material-Mix, Polyrattan), und hat hier Jemand schon bei den genannten Anbietern bestellt und kann was zu diesen Shops/Direktvertrieb sagen zum Thema Qualität und Preise?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe!
> ...



Für den einen oder anderen Blickfang auf der Terrasse kann ich noch Cairo empfehlen.  Da wir uns bei der Einrichtung unserer Terrasse für einen Material-Mix aus Polyrattan und Alu entschieden haben - naja, man könnte auch sagen er ist einfach passiert  - haben wir dort schon dass eine oder andere schöne Stück gesichtet welches gut passen könnte. 

Ansonsten schaue ich auch öfter mal gerne bei impressionen.de vorbei, wenn ich auf der Suche nach was neuem bin.

Viel Spaß beim schmöckern!


----------



## CityCobra (11. Juni 2012)

Ich benötige nochmal Eure Hilfe -
Obwohl ich mich mit dem Anbieter nochmal direkt in Verbindung gesetzt hatte, stehe ich nun vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung:
Es gibt für die von mir bevorzugte Garnitur keine anderen Polsterfarben zur Auswahl in Form unterschiedlicher Bezugsstoffe, auch nicht optional gegen Aufpreis.
Somit habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen den Möbeln in der Farbe natur oder braun mit jeweils dem hellen und weiter oben abgebildeten Bezugsstoff.
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre die Polster mit einem anderen Stoff beziehen zu lassen, aber nachdem ich mich heute nach den Preisen erkundigt habe, hat sich das wohl erledigt.
Ich suche schon seit Tagen nach einer Alternative zur Polyrattan Lounge Garnitur "Rigatona" von Artelia.de, finde ich nichts Ähnliches oder Vergleichbares.
Sämtliche Lounge Möbel haben diese kantige Würfelform, und sehen für mich fast alle optisch ziemlich identisch aus.
So langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf noch was zu finden was der Garnitur von Artelia optisch ähnlich kommt.
Sollte die Suche zu keinem Erfolg führen, und auch Ihr keinen Tipp mehr haben solltet, welche der oben genannten Farbkombinationen würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle wählen?
Bilder vom Garten und der Terrasse findet Ihr zur besseren Veranschaulichung in meinen User-Alben.


----------



## tomtom71 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

schau mal hier: 

www.Scheune7.de


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Falls es noch Aktuell ist... beliani kann man sich auch mal anschauen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann kann man dort in den Kissenfarben wählen.
ggf. Nachfragen 

Und ja, die Modellauswahl ist recht beschränkt (Stichwort:meist Kastenform)

Habe vor kurzem die Variante 'Milano' von dem Hersteller geliefert bekommen.

Da konnte ich mir allerdings nicht die Form & Farbe aussuchen, da ich ein Set mit 2 Sofas, 2 Sessel, flachem Tisch und Sessel + aller Kissen in einem Gewinnspiel gewonnen habe 

Nachtrag:und wenn ich nun sehe, wieviel Platz die Kissen brauchen, dann hätten sie vieleicht noch ne passende Kissenbox mit dazupacken sollen


----------



## grünerdaumen (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Ich schaue öfters mal bei den Ebay Kleinanzeigen nach Gartenmöbeln, da man dort öfters echte Schnäppchen bekommt...


----------



## frido (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Falls es noch aktuell ist-ich finde beide Farben sehr schön. Zu deinem Holzdeck passt meiner Meinung nach das braune besser. Der Grauton sieht auch sehr schick aus, bietet aber keinerlei Kontrast zum Terrassenholz. Wenn euch der fließende Übergang gefällt, wäre grau die bessere Wahl-ich würde braun nehmen. Ansonsten sieht die Garnitur echt klasse aus, man sieht sofort, das dieses Modell kein 0815 Baumarktset ist. Aber wie man sieht, heißt es noch lange nicht, das man seine Wünsche zu 100 %  erfüllt bekommt, selbst wenn man bereit ist ein paar Hunderter mehr zu investieren! Ich weiß-war jetzt sehr hilfreich...

Zu den Kissen:

Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, die Bezüge nachträglich zu färben! Sollte eine günstige und dauerhafte Lösung darstellen, die Sitzkissen in der gewünschten Farbe zu haben.


----------



## CityCobra (8. Juli 2012)

Die Sache mit dem geplanten Kauf der Lounge Garnitur hat sich erst einmal erledigt.
Ich habe mir das nochmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und diese Art von Gartenmöbel sind alles andere als praktisch wenn man mal Besuch hat.
Ich denke ich sollte mich daher eher nach einem schönen Esstisch mit passenden Stühlen umsehen.
Habe jetzt aber erstmal unseren alten Holztisch wieder aufbereitet.
 
 
Die passenden Stühle sind auch vorhanden, daher hat es keine große Eile mit dem Kauf neuer Möbel.


----------



## frido (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

So habe ich das auch gemacht- eine kleine Polyrattan Garnitur für zwei Leute befindet sich ständig auf der Terrasse-sieht gut aus und erschlägt die Terrasse nicht wie so eine Riesengarnitur. Für meine bessere Hälfte und mich reicht es zum abendlichen Cocktailschlürfen am Teich allemal aus-wenn Besucht kommt, wird die Eukalyptus Garnitur mit großem Tisch und 8 Stühlen aufgebaut. Da können auch mal 8 Leute bei Bierchen und gegrillten Steaks sitzen. Optisch finde ich hochwertige Rattanmöbel aber wesentlich schöner als die doch relativ pflegeaufwendigen Holzgarnituren. Ist irgendwie mediteraner-aber ja auch immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## Pammler (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Ich habe jetzt schöne Auflegen gekauft für die Holzstühle bzw Hollywoodschaukel bei
http://www.moebeltraeume.de die Auflage, die ich gekaufthabe gibts nur nimmer.


----------



## Tischler (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Das ein oder andere Möbelstück habe ich bei traumambiente.de gekauft. Da gibt es eher ausgefallene Designermöbel und -accesoires.
Doch gerade im Accesoiresbereich habe ich schon ein paar Schnäppchen gemacht.
mfg


----------



## Katarina7 (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Für Leute, die etwas ausgefallenes mögen, also quasi "Designermöbel" kaufen, habe ich etwas passendes: ***
Habe dort bisher eine Doppelcouch und einen Tisch bestellt. Jeweils einzeln. Vor allem gefällt mir der Stil der Möbel. Ist eben nicht das 0815-Paket .
Also wie gesagt, für den etwas feineren Geschmack Daumen hoch.

Grüße
Katarina7


----------



## muh.gp (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Hallo,

ich hatte mein Aha-Erlebnis im Sommer. Habe meine Möbel unter der Pergola über ebay gekauft. Das komplette Set (3-Sofa, 2 Sessel, Hocker und Tisch) habe ich innerhalb einer Auktion für EUR 390,00 erstanden, da waren die Versandkosten von EUR 150,00 auch noch tragbar. 

Die Garnitur kam per Spedition, die Qualität ist super und kein Mensch glaubt mir die Geschichte mit dem Preis!

Im Moment hat der Anbieter nur eine sehr kleine Auswahl, aber das Frühjahr kommt bestimmt...

Hier der Link zum Anbieter:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/rich_moments/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Die Fotos vom Set findet Ihr unter "*hier*" in meiner Signatur.

Nur so als Tipp, denn schön muss nicht teuer sein!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (20. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Wo kauft Ihr Eure Gartenmöbel?*

Geschlossen, da dieser Thread nur Werbespammer anlockt - allein drei auf der letzten Seite. 
Sorry.


----------

